

Introducing Closure Stylesheets - libria
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/11/introducing-closure-stylesheets.html

======
allertonm
This looks like an evolution of the CssResource mechanisms used in GWT for a
while now, adding some features from LESS like mixins.

------
ricardobeat
LESS/SASS, Java style.

